# End of Season



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Ended with 23 cats (2 aren't pictured) as well as 9 coyotes, and 1 damn ****. :beer:










Averaged just over $360 for the kitties and about $27 for the yotes


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

great season :beer: . made a few bucks to :thumb:


----------

